# mtb shoes advice



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

with all the deals popping up i am about to pull trigger on new mtb shoes but feel quite overwhelmed with selection. would like to hear some tips from people based on my criteria.
currently have specialized tahoe shoes, which i have had for over 5 years and they are starting to seriously fall apart. what i liked about them is performance off the bike, walking even on rocks while not perfect still ok. on the bike i would like something firmer though. i think i would prefer firmer shoe now that i dont hike a bike as much as before. but still would want some thread for hiking. i also prefer velcros and ratchet instead of laces. would like to keep it under or around $100 max. so far my pick is Shimano SH-M087 .
thanks


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

The Shimano isn't a bad shoe, but fit is important, too.

the M087 has a fairly wide (for a cycling shoe) toebox, so if your feet are a little wider in front, they may be the ticket. Giro also makes a comparable shoe called the Privateer (a bit narrower). Both shoes are about as flexy/stiff as the other. The big difference between them, other than the brand, is that the Giro shoes can take toe spikes.

Pearli Izumi, if you are willing to spend a little more for (what it sounds like) you want, makes a shoe called the X-alp Enduro III. It has a more usable tread for hiking than most shoes you'll find that are performance oriented, but the flip side is that the sole flexes a bit more than the other shoes.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

like giro ones. cant find deal on them however.
any other suggestions?


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

Spend just a bit more and get some rimes.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

wschruba said:


> The Shimano isn't a bad shoe, but fit is important, too.
> 
> the M087 has a fairly wide (for a cycling shoe) toebox, so if your feet are a little wider in front, they may be the ticket. Giro also makes a comparable shoe called the Privateer (a bit narrower). Both shoes are about as flexy/stiff as the other. The big difference between them, other than the brand, is that the Giro shoes can take toe spikes.
> 
> Pearli Izumi, if you are willing to spend a little more for (what it sounds like) you want, makes a shoe called the X-alp Enduro III. It has a more usable tread for hiking than most shoes you'll find that are performance oriented, but the flip side is that the sole flexes a bit more than the other shoes.


I was just looking at these at REI yesterday and they are on my Christmas list. They have a very study sole up to the toe box, which flexes at the ball of the foot. The tongue looks a little lightweight, but otherwise a very solid looking shoe. I saw they got 4/5 stars on six reviews from members here and 4.3 / 5 from 12 reviews on Amazon.


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

I really like the looks of the Pearl Izumi's. I am in the market for shoes myself. I just really need to go try some on. My LBS is clearancing alot of shoes out right now at 50% off I need to go make a purchase lol.


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

brankulo said:


> like giro ones. cant find deal on them however.
> any other suggestions?


Online Campmor and Art's Cyclery have the Giro Privateers available for $109 with free shipping. Art's is throwing in a free pair of Giro sunglassess too.


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

I am in the same boat brankulo. There are so many shoes out there, it definitely gets overwhelming quickly, especially since this is my first time bike shoe shopping. I have no idea what's what. Been doing a lot of review searching here and Amazon myself.

I have been looking at the Pearl Izumi also. They look decent, but I'm not sure about fit. Where I am currently located the only shoes I would get a chance to try on before buying is whatever the LBS Specialized shop has on hand.
The main problem for me is finding size 13-14 / EU 48-49. Are there any brands that are better for big feet like mine? I am also trying to keep it around or under the $100 range.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

I love my Tahoes but mine too are wearing thin.

Last year I got Bontrager Race Mountain shoes size US 14.5/Eur 49

They are just a tad loose if I wear really thin socks.

Otherwise, I like them!

They're all velcro, with good tread on the bottom.
That being said... I've been wearing my Teva Links pretty much all the time riding.
They're for flats, so if you're not into running flats, they aren't the shoes you're looking for.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

I bought a pair of the Pearl iZUMi Men's X-Alp Enduro III's and rode with them today - very happy with them. Bought at REI and they have a deal for a $20 gift card for $100 in purchases, plus I'll get $12 added to my end of year rebate, so these priced out at $120-$32 or $88! 

I ended up with the size 46 because they run a half size small IMHO. The ratchet and Velcro straps really help with a good snug fit. The sole is very grippy and the flex in the toe box makes them great for hiking over the stuff you can't ride.

Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

What about a pair of Specialized Comps? I think they are $90, use 3 velcro straps, and look to be fairly stiff..but not as much as Sidi's etc.


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

So far I have it down to 3. Pearl Izumi Select MTB, Shimano SH-MT33, and Giro Carbide. They all have decent reviews from what I have found, and each cost $80 or less between Amazon and BikeBling.

I cannot find the Tahoe on Amazon or BikeBling. But seeing that it's Specialized, my LBS probably has it, or can get it. It seems to have good reviews, and it would be about the only one I could actually try on before purchase. I'll definitely have to look into that one now.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The Comp:
Specialized Bicycle Components

The Tahoe:
Specialized Bicycle Components

The Tahoe Sport:
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

I definitely like the Tahoe's the best. I'm kind of like the Tahoe original the best. Make sure you try them on first. Don't go by looks alone.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Speaking from the experience, the Carbides are a nice entry-level shoe. The traction on slick surfaces is non-existent, though (think tile and hardwood).

They do not come with toe spikes, so you'll have to buy them separately. 

Also, the Pearl Izumis use an exceptionally good last, so they fit quite a few different foot types. They are pretty true to size (if a tiny bit larger, compared to a comparably sized Shimano shoe). I used to be quite skeptical of Pearl's marketing hype, but after actually handling and selling quite a few of their products, I think that most of it matches up.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

My fav shoes are Lake, very comfortable and well made.... i dont know whats going on with the company as some of their shoes are next to impossible to get now. 

Quite interested in the soon to be released PI x project shoes :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I wouldn't buy a shoe fit unworn.

5 years is not a terrible lifespan from an athletic shoe, especially if you've been riding a lot. How about some racier Specialized? It sounds like you were happy with your Tahoes and you already know they fit you. I'd still want to try them on because the last shapes sometimes change from companies' rec lines to their sportier lines.


----------

